# how do you tell a dr erection issues?



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Ref the title, I have a lump that only appears during erection. My wife is bugging me to get it checked out. My question is how? I can't get an erection in a Dr office.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Crikey.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Exactly. I think. I don't really know what that means. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Your doctor will have other ways of checking for the lump other than you having to get an erection in his/her office; for example ultra sound. Most lumps are benign, OP, but best to get it checked immediately.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

It means 'I am shocked'.

If it only appears during erection it has to logically be related to blood flow and the veins which hold the blood.

I reckon this places it in the category of 'we can do something about it', so that's good news.

By the way, if you describe accurately enough, then at least you've got the ball rolling on your first visit to the doctor, even if having a stiffy in front of him is not an option at this point.

Feeling optimistic for you,

Sandfly.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Gseries said:


> My question is how? I can't get an erection in a Dr office.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with the others.

Don't let anxiety about it stop you from getting it looked at. 

Let the Dr worry about it...

ASAP


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Get in there next week, explain it in words. Doubt s/he needs an erection to figure out the problem and how to solve it! 

When people have a problem with elimination, usually a description of the problem and/or symptoms is sufficient. Ditto for your situation!

Best wishes!


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Argh. Appointment next week. But I had to put it under the guise of annual physical. New guy at desk. I didn't feel like explaining it to him .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Gseries said:


> Argh. Appointment next week. But I had to put it under the guise of annual physical. New guy at desk. I didn't feel like explaining it to him .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never feel that you have to discuss details of an ailment with a medical secretary. A courteous but simple "It's a non-routine issue that I only feel comfortable discussing with Dr X" is all that's necessary.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Take some photos with a digital camera or phone. Crop the photos to zoom in on the lump, so as you don't fully have to expose yourself. Take the photos with you, but discuss first with the Dr. At your appointment and decide then whether there is sufficient diagnostic value in showing him or her.



Keep in mind there are far worse things than the embarrassment you fear. Follow through on getting to your appointment, knowing your Dr. will have wisdom to help you trade off embarrassment vs. not getting diagnosed, and you can always back out once informed.



Just my thoughts.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

PieceOfSky said:


> Take some photos with a digital camera or phone. Crop the photos to zoom in on the lump, so as you don't fully have to expose yourself. Take the photos with you, but discuss first with the Dr. At your appointment and decide then whether there is sufficient diagnostic value in showing him or her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I tried, but I can tell picture isn't very descriptive after cropping. Those things are funny shapes to start with. But I will take all advice, better to feel stupid and get an all clear then have stress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Consider directly contacting a Urologist, or calling your regular dr and asking for a referal. 



At my regular doctor's phone line, there us an option to leave a voicemail for my dr's assistant/nurse. I feel fairly comfortable disclosing my worries/conditions there first to the voicemail system, and never ever with the receptionist.



I wish you the best.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yikes G! Don't mess around. Get you penis in there pronto!


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Yikes G! Don't mess around. Get you penis in there pronto!


Ha! Thought you might have left the forum. Appointment is Monday. I'm terrified!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Docs see everything, so you should not be embarrassed. It is just a body part. And the doc sincerely wants to help you. 

Be totally open and fully honest about the issue. Man, the things I've talked to docs about, even with females in the room!


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I went. Doctor is way cool. I don't get to choose which doctor (military). Today was a woman and totally cool. She wanted to take a look, but then said if I was too embarrassed she would send me to a urologist. Wasn't sure how the erection thing would've worked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

So...did you go through with it? What did she say?

Can you feel the lump when you're not erect?


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

yes I saw through it going to the appointment and I felt like I had a million pounds off my shoulders.
Dr.s must have really good training with the embarrassed patients . she knew exactly what questions to ask . I still feel stupid but my lesson learned is the doctors are great people . anyways she wanted to look so that she could rule out cancer, but I told her the lump was only present during erection . she ask if there is any pain and I said no and then she said would still like to see it but she said she could tell I was uncomfortable so she sent me to a urologist to I have not followed through with yet . urologist may provide an ultrasound which is going to be awkward as well .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

G, good job. You should have let her examine you, but in the next few decades you will have enough experiences to make this one seem somewhat tame!

I won't bore you with my stories, but in summary I have been poked, prodded, peered at with magnifiers, ultrasounded (twice), and operated on by a number of different female medical types.

THe first ultrasound tech was a young woman around 25 or 30. A good looking lady. The second tech was closer to my age, around 50 and attractive but not a young hottie like the first. Warm lube, lots of it, and the examination, can cause certain automatic responses over which you have zero control.

Know that you will by far not be the first set of ugly male parts these techs have imaged, nor will you be the first to have certain physiologic reactions (if they happen). Learn to laugh and to be clinical. One of the techs had me put my finger tip on the painful spot so she could put the ultrasound gizmo right there.

To be honest, I would rather have a female do the imaging than a male, though it is an irrational embarrassment. It is odd that we are conditioned to feel embarrassment about these things.

FWIW, the female medics have all been concerned with helping me as an entire patient, whereas many males seem to be more focused on 'fixing the broken part'.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Totally agree. Female doc made me relax. Once I asked male doc about libido and he made me feel like an idiot....my wife wanted to know about ultrasound. I realized nobody has seen me with an erection in 20 years, except wifey! I wonder if they will induce, or let nature take its course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I have my own testicular ultrasound story. I won't again burden TAM with another complete retelling, but the short version would have to mention the hour and a half of ice packs preceding the ultrasound, the humbling beauty of the young woman tasked with the job, and my enduring wish to go back in time and yell in my best George Castansa (from Seinfeld) voice: "There was shrinkage! SHRINKAGE!!!"



Oh well. I survived. 



Btw, I too feel more comfortable with a female examining me, though I have no rational explanation. Maybe fallout from the rather judgmental locker rooms from my formative years.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Oooh, maybe I'll go back to school and become an ultrasound tech for a urologist!

Sorry G, guess that wasn't what you need right now.

Good job for following through, now make the damn appointment with the urologist!


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

3 weeks to next appointment. Glad it isn't performance limiting!
You crack me up AP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

So...where exactly is the lump? I'm thinking it might be performance enhancing...you know what I mean?


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Actuallly thought of that during the act....funny that you typed it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Glad you're following through, Gseries, and really hope you get GREAT news SOON so you can quit worrying!!!!!


~SGW


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Clean bill of health. Well sort of, something called peyronies. Even got a prostate check.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Got to this thread late.

I was going to say, the lump is at the base on the top.

I'm surprised the first doc didn't ask you where it was and come up with the diagnosis.

This is just the beginning.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry, wife walked in. Anyways, yet another good doctor very professional didn't make me too uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Base. She wanted a picture. Asked a lot of questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

If you don't know it already, peyronies is a progressive condition.

Symptoms include one or more of the following:

Increased bending of the penis, in your case (as in most), in an upward direction. It could get so curved that sex is impossible and that means probably surgery which could result in impotence, may result in painful erections and orgasms and will definitely shorten the length and probably the girth too. But hopefully it won't get that bad.

Expect weird looking erections at least in the beginning, including a constriction somewhere in the middle so your penis looks like an hourglass. That tends to be a temporary thing.

Pain during orgasm and possibly also when you get hard. This is usually temporary too.

No proven treatment but there are "potential" cures all over the place. Doesn't hurt to try them I suppose.

The cause is either genetic, or due to damage during sex, or possibly a combination of both. 

It's more common than people realize. In my case things seem to have stabilized after first onset about 8 yrs ago and everything still works fine. At least I don't get any complaints..the only risk is that if you're curved enough, during masterbation you could give yourself a surprise facial.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Having had a catheter, I am less shy about these things. Urologists are fairly clinical (their work includes putting catheters in and out) so hearing something about an erection will not freak them out or cause them to giggle.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Gseries said:


> Clean bill of health. Well sort of, something called peyronies. Even got a prostate check.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I'm glad to know it wasn't something dire!

To put a positive spin on this diagnosis, considering Lenzi's post which sounded rather alarming- so...ah...which direction does the penis bend? 

I've been married a VERY long time and I frankly don't remember sex prior to my husband, but I have a single friend who was dating a man about whom she positively gushed in praise of his penis. Apparently it had an upward bend and it hit her G spot so perfectly she routinely had to put towels down prior to sex! She sung his praises so highly, a few of us went back to my work station and googled dildos with an upward bend...apparently they make them!

Anywho....that's positive, right?


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

hard to believe we found a positive spin on a disease that has no known cause and no known cure ...but yes positive spin on everything seems to still be working OK!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

